# favorite duck



## daley_smith4 (Jan 31, 2007)

*wut duck*​
mallard2237.29%pintail1525.42%wigeon23.39%teal (any type)711.86%divers1322.03%sea ducks00.00%


----------



## daley_smith4 (Jan 31, 2007)

wut do u guys like


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

coot


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

why dont you have coots, and merganzers on there? my favorite


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Pintail all the way!


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Where is the Canvasback???


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

It (Canvasback) shouldn't be lumped in with "divers".


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

i have to go with the pintail, mallards seem to come "dime a dozen", but in the north you dont see many big sprigs. i agree with the rest on the canvasback deal though.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

where's the wood duck..... thats where my vote lies


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I have to go with the teal out of those choices, they are the hardest little things to hit and are a ton of fun. Hearing those wings whistle as they buzz just out side of range is a cool experience. But being that I grew up in Southeastern Minnesota where the only ducks you could shoot were those 2 woodies on opening day, I would have to say I enjoy them the best. :beer:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

wheres the shoveler at? come on, what the hell :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i said divers because theres not many in Eastern SD we got coot and mallards and some teal maybe a couple woodies....thats it


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

i think we need to reconstruct this thread, and list every possible puddler/ diver there is. lets delete this thread and start over.


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

Bull Sprig. Love em. only wish I could shoot more than one. We get alot of them around here.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

wood duck...definetly


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> wood duck...definetly


 yeah, where is that one on the poll???


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

COMMON GOLDENEYE


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

ok someone remake a thread...that has every puddler...every diver...every sea duck.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Definitely HARLEQUIN! These birds may have a subtle beauty to them, but I'll put em' up against a Wood Duck anyday! Very fun to hunt as well...Drop right into the decoys!


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

THAT HARLEQUIN IS A BEAUITIFUL DUCK ID LOVE TO HUNT THEM, MAYBE I WOULD CHANGE MY VOTE THEN.


----------

